# Sunstar's Fish wall



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunstar has an issue. Mostly lots of tanks, not lots of space. So Sunstar's gone off to get a stand that should function to hold mostly her small betta tanks, which she seems to keep accquiring.

the unit should stream line my lighting issue, It should at least partly organise my spider-web of wires and outlets. It is not strong enough to take large tanks, and I won't push my luck there. but it should be strong enough to hold my smaller tanks.

I still need to work in lights and the powerbar and fans.

























(20 gallon will sit on the floor, a 10 gallon terrarium will sit on the top.)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The best way to fix this problem is to go to Canadian tire and buy utility shelf. They cost no more than $80. Each shelf can hold 600lbs each. This is what i use for my tanks 30gal and under. You can get them on sale sometimes for $60


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson said:


> The best way to fix this problem is to go to Canadian tire and buy utility shelf. They cost no more than $80. Each shelf can hold 600lbs each. This is what i use for my tanks 30gal and under. You can get them on sale sometimes for $60


I have one and swear by it. Cable ties will help with your wire issues


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i luv the assortment


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my hub works at cdn tire. He'd suggest it if he wanted me to go that way. He usually has a reason for me not to. 

But the weight limit is not a problem for me. I don't have huge tanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looking sharp sunstar!

Are you going to use 4' shop lights to light 3 - 4 tanks at a time?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*hands Ameekplec a cookie*

I want to, yes.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a 30gal tank on one of the shelves... no warping or other issues. They are made by the same company that makes the Gorilla racks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mmmm cookie.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You've seen these already I assume

http://condofishkeeping.blogspot.com/

and this

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1856&stc=1&d=1220632797

I think the Canadian tire or utility racks in general are not attractive as part of furnishing inside house, and that might be why your hubby's not so keen on them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, I've seen that... Primus knows, if I get a two bedroom appartment, that the bedroom is gonna look like that. Sturdy well built racks... fishy heaven


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If I could get a new full one-bedroom here in the building and keep my grandfathering clause about utilities my dining room would look like that... LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I still need to do some serious clean up... but... I got my terrarium and my muddy banks on it. I need to do something about a 4 foot long lamp.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I forgot the place I got my shelves from for my basement. I'll have to ask my dad on this. The place rocks. Seeing as you work at Can.T you proably get the 10-15% employee discount. But this place I've dealt with two times deals with industrial warehouse shelving with smaller shelving for offices and home basements also for larger warehouses as well. Lots of options I've seen there where you can mix/match your shelvings and frame posts. They also recycle older shelves and frames if you wanted to save money. The used shelves I've got are all 8/10 good condition with almost no rust except for a little tiny dot here and there. My frames I bought new. 

I think the whole single 5 shelf unit that stands about 7 ft and about 3-4 ft wide was about $40-50 bucks. I'll have to find the store name and location and ask my dad on the pricing. Rock solid and lets of pre drilled hole areas for hanging lights or drapes/etc. You can paint them if you want too. I think it's about 500lb per shelf. Anyways... nice amount of tanks there.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok found the place.

My dad can't remember the name of the store but his memory of how to get there and driving is better then anyone I know in my family.

Shelving warehouse store

I remembered it right after I did a little checking on the map. My dad told me around Bayview & Elgin Mills on Edward. I checked the map and zoomed in and bam... memory coming back to me.

At the end of the street is a community arena IIRC. The store is either the the last or the second last building at the end of the road on your RIGHT side. The store doors are facing SOUTH (away from the arena). Same some money getting the shelving there.

Dad paid like $45 for the shelf and it's holding a old Apple ~22" monitor (those suckers are like ~250lbs ; and about an extra 75lbs on that shelf. No buckle after a year on it. That's about $45 for the nuts & bolts (new), ~5 shelves (used), frame/post (new), and crossbars (new). I think they can hold more then what we're using them for. Ask for Chris if he's still working there. He helped us last time and a friendly helpful guy.

Disclaimer: I don't work for that store or get kick backs. Good pricing on durable shelves and for the price my dad said you can not go wrong with it and he's looked around for shelving before. Hard to beat that price. Thier used shelves are in very good to almost new conditions with few scratches on them.

Anyways, just passing that out so others can get some stuff strong and cheap and the money saved well..... it either goes into fish food or equipment or fish or tanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks to Juanitow for finding thot store name for me. This is the website for all to that link above.

http://jbeqp.com/

J.B Equipment Sales.

Check out the used shelf area. $7/shelf  18 x 36"


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my two powerbars. Infortunately where I wanted to hide them meant my timers were too big. If I can get smaller timers I still migght move it back. 

Kinda looks tacky, but I feel it is safer now


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can get socket savers (I think they're called) -they look like little 6 - 12" extension cords that let you plug in multiple bulky transformers and timers into powerbars without those boxes getting in the way.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The boxes fit perfectly into this one. It is real nice to have the power bars off the floor


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Here we go...

One light added... I need to get one more below the top one


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Good work. That's one crowded fish room.

Yea, at the end of Edward is the National Training Rinks (ice skating rinks) building.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah crowded... definately, since itis my dining room


----------

